# Смещение позвонка в шейном отделе? Ребёнку 6 лет



## slavaq (26 Окт 2021)

Здравствуйте! Девочка, 6 лет. Когда начали ходить на тренировки по гимнастике, то преподаватель обратила внимание на то что ребенку трудно поворачивать шею в одну из сторон. По совету знакомых мы сразу же пошли сделали рентген и дуплексное сканирование  внечерепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий.
После чего провели консультацию у вертебролога, который сказал, что есть смещение в шее и необходимо под наркозом вставлять на место.
Мы очень переживаем по поводу наркоза, потому, как нашему ребенку с сопутствующими болезнями наркоз очень опасен.

Хотелось бы уточнить у врачей данной специальности, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли здесь смещение и что необходимо нам делать, может быть есть какие то еще варианты у нас?

Прилагаю снимки


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2021)

@slavaq, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Фёдор Петрович, @Доктор Ступин, Валерий Борисович, @vbl15, скажите своё мнение, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2021)

slavaq написал(а):


> Девочка, 6 лет. Когда начали ходить на тренировки по гимнастике, то преподаватель обратила внимание на то что ребенку трудно поворачивать шею в одну из сторон.


Видео покажите. Можно посадить дите и снять сверху повороты головы, держа камеру над верхней точкой так, чтобы был виден и нос, и плечи. 



slavaq написал(а):


> По совету знакомых мы сразу же пошли сделали рентген и дуплексное сканирование  внечерепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий.


А врачей среди Ваших знакомых нет? Они бы не посоветовали или посоветовали пойти к ортопеду и врач ортопед указал бы Вам на наличие сколиоза и на то, что снимки надо делать всего позвоночника.



slavaq написал(а):


> После чего провели консультацию у вертебролога, который сказал, что есть смещение в шее и необходимо под наркозом вставлять на место.


Сходите к другому врачу. А этого спросите, готов ли он так поступить со своим ребёнком. 



slavaq написал(а):


> Мы очень переживаем по поводу наркоза, потому, как нашему ребенку с сопутствующими болезнями наркоз очень опасен.


Не опасен, если это надо и показано!



slavaq написал(а):


> Хотелось бы уточнить у врачей данной специальности, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли здесь смещение и что необходимо нам делать, может быть есть какие то еще варианты у нас?


Для начала сделайте фото со спины во весь рост.


----------

